# Good Protein for a 17 Year old



## Maximum (Jun 16, 2002)

What is a good protein supplement for a 17 year old to take, I was figuring Designer Protein, anyone have different suggestion, TY


----------



## Robboe (Jun 16, 2002)

Providing your *real food* diet is in order, any protein brand is usually fine, so go for the cheapest. Get some whey and use it for after training with some carbs.

Your diet is sorted, right?


----------



## Maximum (Jun 16, 2002)

Yes his diet is in order


----------



## Robboe (Jun 16, 2002)

Good. 

I personally like EAS simply whey. It's blend of concentrate and isolate and is really quite cheap for the size of the tub i buy - 30 squids for 5lbs. lasts a long time for me too, since i only ever use protein powders post w/o.


----------



## Maximum (Jun 16, 2002)

Sounds good man thanks, and Im a big fan of EAS, just one question I know you take it after a workout, do you take it right after or wait 10 minutes


----------



## Robboe (Jun 16, 2002)

I take it to the gym with me and drink it in the changing room as soon as i'm done.

I carry it in one of those shaker things.


----------

